# As a customer how much do you tip normally or in general ?



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry if wrong forum move if so.

Me $5


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ng4ever said:


> Sorry if wrong forum move if so.
> 
> Me $5


Depends on the attitude... if too much coolness is shown, then no tip . Highest tip I gave was to a Uber lady driver, bad car&#128580;
... but she drove to support her mom. She could have lied to get the tip also &#128539;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

15%-20% of fare. never a flat fee.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I rode in a Lyft one time, someone else paid for it. I handed the driver a tip, she was not amused. 

Not sure what the problem was, I thought "Don't breath under water." was a good tip.

Seriously, I tip based on service received. I'll tip from 0% to over 100% based on circumstances.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

I’m talking about restaurants here, when I go drinking by myself once in a while when I’m stressed I tip $10-$15


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I handed the driver a tip, she was not amused.


on my recent 3rd party ride as a pax I was eyeballing the seatback pockets and thinking about it, but I only had $20's, so didn't do it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Depends...

At I-hop it's $5.00 if they don't screw up my order, it's like a 50% tip but I-hop is dirt cheap.


Mid-high end restaraunt I tip 20% 


In a cab anything up to $8.00 on the meter i hand the driver $10.00 then once the meter is at $8.00 it's 25%.

I always take a cab from the shop to the courthouse when I have anything there, it's not very far, probably 4.20 on the meter but mot of that is redlights. $10.00 flat.

To the airport i'll schedule with the company. Good fare for the driver so 25%. Comes out to about $60 (equal to 3 days of parking) each way. On the way back i usually get better luck conning a friend to pick me up. But if i have to a cab is $1.00 more coming back home.



Food delivery $10.00 tip regardless of how much I spend.

Valet?
$5.00


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> Sorry if wrong forum move if so.
> 
> Me $5


$5.00 is nice.
When i dine in
Say a steak house.
And buy steaks, loaded baked potatoe, onion soup, coconut shrimp as appetizer.
A few bottles of wine.
More appetizer.
Cheese cake.
Coffe .
Desert Liquor.
I tip $20.00
Because i run the Hell out of the waitress.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Min $2, Max $10.
Depends on how far driver would drive and restaurant's wait times ( Of course I already known how long that restaurants would prepare for my foods.)
I live nearby an busy area. So drivers could get another requests anytime soon without having dead miles. If I live faraway from busy area, I would tip $12 ~ $15 for driver's dead miles.


----------



## Shandako (Nov 29, 2018)

Whenever I ride Uber, no matter where I’m at, I always ride comfort and start the tip at $20 and depending on the customer service and move up from there. I drive for Uber so I compensate other drivers as well.
I do the same at and for restaurants / delivery drivers when I eat in or out also. I delivered pizzas for 15 years so I understand and respect the tip industry and service industry and how it works.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Shandako said:


> Whenever I ride Uber, no matter where I'm at, I always ride comfort and start the tip at $20 and depending on the customer service and move up from there. I drive for Uber so I compensate other drivers as well.
> I do the same at and for restaurants / delivery drivers when I eat in or out also. I delivered pizzas for 15 years so I understand and respect the tip industry and service industry and how it works.


$20 Tipping is too much &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
Please Save some for homeless who might be in hunger.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> 15%-20% of fare. never a flat fee.


So if you have a $6 ride, you tip 90 cents?? lol.

I generally tip at least $5. More if I asked for a round trip and had them wait or something. Biggest tip I ever gave was $50. I was on a mission to find liquor in SLC once, never had been there before. Ended up going to 6 different spots. Driver was really cool about it so I hooked him up.

Smallest tip I ever gave was $2. Driver wasn't rude, just quiet in an awkward way. Asked him to wait while I ran into a gas station, out 2 minutes later and he was gone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> So if you have a $6 ride, you tip 90 cents?? lol.


I've never had a ride of $6; ever. that's like a mile?

I'm never going to tip a 'flat' amount; it's a percent of the 'order'. The exception is tour guides and the like; a percent would be a huge huge huge tip; flat is better for that.....


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I take an an airport liverer - I don't quite Trust U/L to get me an ant that will do a 70 mile trip to/from the airport, and in any case, the competition from U/L has made the price from this liverer not much more than the standard fare from U/L - and I give a $5 tip. I might be a bit on the cheap side, but as someone with a low income, I feel that I can do this morally.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> and I give a $5 tip.


that sounds really low for a 70 mile/one hour + trip. Really low.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber X..............I always tip drivers between $3 to $5.............but, if your car is a pig sty I give you no tip, one star, and report you in an email. Cannot stand a driver who can't keep their car clean. It's is sooooo easy man, and you are a dumpster driver.

Food delivery........$5........I delivered pizza for 4 years, so, I have been there, done that. But nowadays I mainly pick up at the restaurant anyways.

Restaurants or bars.......depends I guess, from 15% to $50.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> 15%-20% of fare. never a flat fee.





SHalester said:


> that sounds really low for a 70 mile/one hour + trip. Really low.


I've always tipped $5-6, but the most expensive rides I have taken in the pax(hole) role cost me about $30. I'd consider increasing it for a longer trip, but to me $5 is the minimum I give as a tip.

20% is too low for a $10 fare I think because I know the driver is making like $4 for probably 20 minutes+ of work. I don't think the tip is as important on the longer fares because it is the shorter ones that will really hurt the driver's hourly take home rate.

I base it on what would make me happy as a driver. In my SUV on UberX I've determined a "long trip" with no tip pay out about $14/hr after expenses, and in my Sedan it pays out about $18/hr after expenses. But short trips back to back can bring me down to $6/hr before even counting expenses if people are not toes to the curb. So I think the tip is way more important on the shorter rides than the longer ones. The ideal trips are the 10-15 mile trips which can net me a lot more than $18/hr even with no tip because they don't take me out of the city and force me to drive back empty.

I also usually text the driver to let them know my destination. It has resulted in drivers cancelling on me, but I know if I was the driver I'd want that information.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> 20% is too low for a $10 fare I think


I've never had a $10 fee as a pax. I've had free Lyft's arranged by the dealership First 2 time no tip, because why? 3rd time I had cash and stuck a fiver in the seat back. Otherwise non CV it was about a 15% tip and now it's more like 20% (food too).

I would never call a driver to tell them the destination (when in another state). Yikes, as a driver I ignore all voice calls....period. Certainly wouldn't be a hypocrite and call my driver. they either deal, or cancel. The good news that is never happened to me; drivers in resort areas know which side of their bread is being buttered and by whom.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't call the driver, I only send a text. If they're really curious they can read the text message that includes the destination. This gives them the opportunity to cancel if they don't like the ride destination, without having to drive all the way to me to find out where I'm going.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> 15%-20% of fare. never a flat fee.


BS!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> This gives them the opportunity to cancel if they don't like the ride destination, without having to drive all the way to me to find out where I'm going.


it's a thing 'being too nice'. :roflmao:

Point A to Point B. it really is that simple.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> BS!


oh, hey sometime lover. OK, I'll play. Which way cow manure? Too much, too little? Your wasted reply is lacking details. Hard to respond when not sure, but really never sure on most of your droppings around here.

Waste another reply and explain, Mister Big Dog.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It really depends,

On anything under $20 it's a $5.00 tip.

I do get short cab rides from the taxi shop (free parking) over to the the court house. I then generally walk back because it's faster than getting a cab ride and i know how much of a PITA it is down there.

As a TSA screener i'm down at the court house more than i should really care to admit.

If i can find a cabbie on the lot I'll throw him $10 to run me down to the courthouse. Uber would be marginally cheaper but i know that i'd have to pay more to give the uber driver a decent tip. For a short run if they are already on the lot $10.00 to run me down to the courthouse is a really good deal. They see me in my "courtroom" suit and no one really gives me a hard time. 

If I can't find a cabbie on the lot and a cab gets dispatched to pick me up it ends up being $20. It's rare but it happens and i know that for them to come to me and pick me up is literally twice the effort and if i just tipped 25% or even $5.00 it's STILL a shit deal for the driver.

After court I usually walk back, it's hot as balls to walk through Orlando in the afternoon and a chance of rain but... i'm not trying to look good for court at that point.


Then on any bill up to $20 I tip $5.00.

From $20-100 tab i tip 25%.

Beyond $100?
$25 tip... yeah sorry not sorry..


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> it's a thing 'being too nice'. :roflmao:
> 
> Point A to Point B. it really is that simple.
> 
> ...


&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

4.20


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

extra for anyone coming out in this weather!


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

For a short ride $10 or for a longer ride 20%.

We know how difficult driving can be so not tipping well is adding insult to injury.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

What is considered a decent tip for Uber X? I have only worked UberEATS, so help me out on this.

I've been a rider about a dozen times and tipped $2 when the my fare was around $20, and tipped $3 when my fare is around $30. I thought Uber X drivers rarely get tips so they would all be appreciative, but only two drivers thanked me for my tip if I recall correctly. These were all like 15-20 minute rides, no stops, one high-traffic area to another.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BobDaScotty said:


> For a short ride $10 or for a longer ride 20%.
> 
> We know how difficult driving can be so not tipping well is adding insult to injury.


Amen! Well said.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

mama2bebes said:


> What is considered a decent tip for Uber X? I have only worked UberEATS, so help me out on this.
> 
> I've been a rider about a dozen times and tipped $2 when the my fare was around $20, and tipped $3 when my fare is around $30. I thought Uber X drivers rarely get tips so they would all be appreciative, but only two drivers thanked me for my tip if I recall correctly. These were all like 15-20 minute rides, no stops, one high-traffic area to another.


seriously 10%? Tip 20%.


----------

